# Babies!



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 8, 2021)

My first lamb babies! Mama was looking big with a nice udder for the last couple weeks.  I checked on her this morning - doing her thing, eating her breakfast.  I checked two hours later: 2 babies on the ground, almost dry, nursing and walking around! So proud of mama.  These babies seem so much bigger but also more stable? developed? than my goat babies last year.  Love them! Mom is a Barbados; dad is a dorper/katahdin cross.   They didn’t get too much of daddy’s white coloration, but they have the nice happy tail. One boy, one girl.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> My first lamb babies! Mama was looking big with a nice udder for the last couple weeks.  I checked on her this morning - doing her thing, eating her breakfast.  I checked two hours later: 2 babies on the ground, almost dry, nursing and walking around! So proud of mama.  These babies seem so much bigger but also more stable? developed? than my goat babies last year.  Love them! Mom is a Barbados; dad is a dorper/katahdin cross.   They didn’t get too much of daddy’s white coloration, but they have the nice happy tail. One boy, one girl.


Awwwwwww!!!  I love the colors!!!  Especially that brownish red and I always love a black sheep....maybe because I identify as such.   

More pics!  We lovum some baby sheeples.     These hair sheep are some tough little animals, which is one reason I love them so much.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 8, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> Awwwwwww!!!  I love the colors!!!  Especially that brownish red and I always love a black sheep....maybe because I identify as such.
> 
> More pics!  We lovum some baby sheeples.     These hair sheep are some tough little animals, which is one reason I love them so much.


They’re so at peace...I’m envious (and I hear you - fellow member of the ‘black sheep club’.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2021)

Don't you just want to snuggle them and never put them down?  I have to hold myself back from trying to snatch up a lamb and just bury my face in the fur.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 8, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> Don't you just want to snuggle them and never put them down?  I have to hold myself back from trying to snatch up a lamb and just bury my face in the fur.


Isn’t this what everyone does? Should I NOT be snuggling them and breathing in the new-lamb-y goodness?!?!? How does anyone restrain themselves?  
The mama is my friendliest ewe, so she’s coming up for her own share of cuddles. Hasn’t been out off by my “interference” at all!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 8, 2021)

Congratulations  on your babies, they are adorable


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 8, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Isn’t this what everyone does? Should I NOT be snuggling them and breathing in the new-lamb-y goodness?!?!? How does anyone restrain themselves?
> The mama is my friendliest ewe, so she’s coming up for her own share of cuddles. Hasn’t been out off by my “interference” at all!



My current lamb has a mama that's none too friendly so she gets a little antsy if I handle her baby for too long.  Plus, I have a 5 mo. old LGD that is watching and will happily repeat what I do....monkey see, monkey do, so I want her to learn to keep a respectful distance from the lambs.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 10, 2021)

MORE BABIES! Two more ewes delivered. One more set of twins and a big singleton.

We have unusually cold weather coming to Texas shortly (around 0).  They all have good shelter. They were all running about happily in the 30s today. Lots of dry bedding.  They should be fine, right? Not used to this weather here!


----------



## Grant (Feb 10, 2021)

They should be good.  Keep an eye out if you have any that are going to have their babies in the extreme cold.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

Congratulations on your first lambs! How exciting! Beautiful babies, you are now officially addicted to sheep! LOL 

I have 16 new lambs, right with you on the bad weather. Main thing is shelter , plenty of hay and water. I get my wagon, 2 buckets and DH runs the stove for boiling water. I pour it in the sheep water buckets on top of the ice. They can get a drink. I repeat it in the evening. I break ice during the day. Not any fun, but we only have a week of this stuff.

I break ice for the horses, they usually don’t need the boiling water. Dogs, chickens and sheep get the preferred treatment LOL.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thankfully, no one else due anytime soon! Thanks for the reassurance. 


Grant said:


> They should be good.  Keep an eye out if you have any that are going to have their babies in the extreme cold.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 11, 2021)

I’ve got every hay feeder filled to the brim, every water container full, and the shelter reinforced to minimize wind (while still some ventilation).  Added lots of fluffy bedding, too.  Thankfully, we have a generator so will be able to heat water as needed. I just bought a new wagon, so I’ll definitely use your technique!  The LGDs have heated water bowls, so they’ll be fine.  And yes, everyone is very spoiled!

Congrats on all your babies! That’s a lot of cuteness!

Make sure you and DH stay safe with the ice.  None of us needs a fall... 


Baymule said:


> Congratulations on your first lambs! How exciting! Beautiful babies, you are now officially addicted to sheep! LOL
> 
> I have 16 new lambs, right with you on the bad weather. Main thing is shelter , plenty of hay and water. I get my wagon, 2 buckets and DH runs the stove for boiling water. I pour it in the sheep water buckets on top of the ice. They can get a drink. I repeat it in the evening. I break ice during the day. Not any fun, but we only have a week of this stuff.
> 
> I break ice for the horses, they usually don’t need the boiling water. Dogs, chickens and sheep get the preferred treatment LOL.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 11, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Thankfully, no one else due anytime soon! Thanks for the reassurance.


With new kids (sorry, had goats, not sheep) they can get overly cold if temps are close to 0 F.

I made mine a warming box.   Nest made in a large cardboard box, heating pad in a freezer ziplock, covered by a flannel blanket, and some hay.

Also..  the sticky out ears...  as long as they are already 3 days old or older (so, better circulation) and out of the wind,  AND you do not go below 0...  then probably ok.

But if they will have any wind on them... or it gets below 0F, you might want to tape their ears to their heads.   I never got frostbite on adult ears... but I think the babies don't have as good circulation.


----------



## messybun (Feb 11, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> With new kids (sorry, had goats, not sheep) they can get overly cold if temps are close to 0 F.
> 
> I made mine a warming box.   Nest made in a large cardboard box, heating pad in a freezer ziplock, covered by a flannel blanket, and some hay.
> 
> ...


I never thought to tape ears to the head. I have seen baby socks on ears though!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 11, 2021)

messybun said:


> I never thought to tape ears to the head. I have seen baby socks on ears though!


They do it often up here...  

Not sure how you would get the baby socks to stay on.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

#17 lamb born a few hours ago!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 11, 2021)

Baymule said:


> #17 lamb born a few hours ago!


Boy or girl?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Boy or girl?


Don’t know yet. I jugged mom and lamb, it’s her first. I’ll check in the morning.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 11, 2021)

Baymule said:


> #17 lamb born a few hours ago!


Congrats! Your herd has grown (and improved) so much with all the work you’ve put in. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 11, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Congrats! Your herd has grown (and improved) so much with all the work you’ve put in. I’m so happy for you.


This year I’m selling half my ewes and all but maybe two of the lambs. I’ll take the money and buy as many registered ewes that I can. My mixed breed ewes have taught me a lot and it is time for me to make a move to better genetics. It is bittersweet, they are my pets, they have names, I raised them from babies.  But for me to move forward, I have to let some of them go. Then I will be flock building all over again.


----------



## messybun (Feb 11, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This year I’m selling half my ewes and all but maybe two of the lambs. I’ll take the money and buy as many registered ewes that I can. My mixed breed ewes have taught me a lot and it is time for me to make a move to better genetics. It is bittersweet, they are my pets, they have names, I raised them from babies.  But for me to move forward, I have to let some of them go. Then I will be flock building all over again.


At least you’ll get more to name and love.


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Feb 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> This year I’m selling half my ewes and all but maybe two of the lambs. I’ll take the money and buy as many registered ewes that I can. My mixed breed ewes have taught me a lot and it is time for me to make a move to better genetics. It is bittersweet, they are my pets, they have names, I raised them from babies.  But for me to move forward, I have to let some of them go. Then I will be flock building all over again.



I have such respect for you, and I’ve learned so much from you from all of your posts.  You balance real emotion for your animals with an experienced practicality.    Thank you for sharing all that wisdom!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2021)

Haha, I have 2 diapered 8 day old lambs scampering about the house now. They have chewed DH's house shoes, paper, work gloves, and toes. They are like crawling babies, everything goes in their mouths. Adorable. Too bad one is a ram and the other is a tiny undersized ewe. I love them, i will enjoy them to the fullest, but reality knocks. Not supposed to keep bottle rams and he wouldn't be in the breeding program anyway. Tiny is so small, that I would be afraid to keep her for breeding, unless she has a growth spurt. But for now, it is what it is and I will do my best for them.

Haha, had to stop to take off diapers, wipe a tiny butt and get a hot washrag to clean her up. Took off Rejects diapers, he wears two-one under his belly and put them in the dog crate with a clean towel and clean XXL potty pad on top. Immediately Tiny peed and Reject pooped.   Of course they did. I grabbed a kleenax and picked up the poop but not before Reject stepped in it.  Gosh they are fun. A lot of work, but so much fun and what a Blessing from God to be honored with the care of his tiny creatures.



Coolbreeze89 said:


> I have such respect for you, and I’ve learned so much from you from all of your posts.  *You balance real emotion for your animals with an experienced practicality. *   Thank you for sharing all that wisdom!


This. thank you for the lovely compliment. I do love and adore my animals. It is hard for other people to understand how I can raise animals, take them to slaughter and eat them, or sell them to be eaten. Your statement speaks volumes and shows true understanding. Not saying it is easy, I do get attached. But I have a saying; You can't keep them all. How true that is! 

I got my first sheep in 2015. We bought 4 bred ewes. What excitement for my first babies! It never gets old. I share what I learn, both good and bad. I share the success and the failures. Many people on this forum have helped me along the way with their experience and knowledge. I have a long way to go and hopefully along the way I can help others achieve their dreams.
Thank you, thank you for that heartfelt compliment.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 12, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Boy or girl?


A girl. She was cold this morning, her mouth was warm, so I know she was nursing, but the poor little baby was hunched up and cold. I got the hair dryer, a thick towel and sprawled out in the hay. i put her between my knees and made a tent with the towel, keeping her head out. I turned on the hair dryer and moved it to different positions until she was warmed up. Reason for keeping her head out is so I didn't cook her brand new lungs. When I let her go, she went and had a good suckle. Then I noticed the ewe had 4 teats! The regular two and a little teat next to the regular ones. Oh well, the ewe is on my cull list anyway. 

This evening I warmed up the ewe lamb again. First I put up more cardboard to block the wind. I have 3 sides blocked with cardboard, haha. Usually it is the heat we have to deal with, hence the open barn I have. The lamb seemed cold again, so I sat in the hay, opened up my Carhart coat, unzipped my sweat hoodie and stuffed her inside. As she warmed up, she let out a tiny sigh and went to sleep. When she was toasty warm, I took her out, she went to mom for a suckle.

Sometimes I feel like a turtle flipped over on it's back. You know, they flail about with all 4 feet until they finally make contact and right themselves. Old people are like turtles. I sit down on the ground to an extent, then sorta fall the rest of the way. That's not so hard. Then here comes the turtle part. I have to get back up! It ain't purty, but I made it back to the house, so I guess I got to my feet somewhere along the way.

I'd make a great TV commercial............ HELP!  I sat/fell in the hay, hugging a baby lamb and I CAN'T GET UP!!!!!


----------



## Shepherdess219 (Feb 17, 2021)

Coolbreeze89 said:


> Isn’t this what everyone does? Should I NOT be snuggling them and breathing in the new-lamb-y goodness?!?!? How does anyone restrain themselves?
> The mama is my friendliest ewe, so she’s coming up for her own share of cuddles. Hasn’t been out off by my “interference” at all!


Once they’re bonded and if mama doesn’t mind snuggle away! Lambs need to be socialized much more than goats. Keep em friendly, you’ll be happy when you need to work with them in the future.


----------

